# Are Scallopes Good As Staple?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I soak scallopes in vitachem and my rhom absolutely loves them. Is it fine to feed this on a daily basis?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

scallops are fine but id probably use a couple other thigns too to consist of the main foods. Ive found scallops can get freezer burned easier then other foods though at least IME


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

1rhom said:


> I soak scallopes in vitachem and my rhom absolutely loves them. Is it fine to feed this on a daily basis?


You soak them in vitachem every time? I wouldn't do that. You can over do it with vitamines you know. Some stack and can cause problems if they do.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I think he'll be fine if he puts vitamins in everytime. H'es not over doing it...what extra vitamins and minerals the piranha gets it turns into waste anyways.


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

the_w8 said:


> I think he'll be fine if he puts vitamins in everytime. H'es not over doing it...what extra vitamins and minerals the piranha gets it turns into waste anyways.


Not every vitamine just goes out as waste.... Some vitamines actually stack.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Onkiebonkie said:


> I think he'll be fine if he puts vitamins in everytime. H'es not over doing it...what extra vitamins and minerals the piranha gets it turns into waste anyways.


Not every vitamine just goes out as waste.... Some vitamines stack.
[/quote] Interesting!!!


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

1rhom said:


> I think he'll be fine if he puts vitamins in everytime. H'es not over doing it...what extra vitamins and minerals the piranha gets it turns into waste anyways.


Not every vitamine just goes out as waste.... Some vitamines stack.
[/quote] Interesting!!!
[/quote]

Just give them whole fish like they eat in the wild, all the vitamines in there. Don't think you will see alot of vitamine-soaked scallopes floating around in the amazone, do you?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> scallops are fine but id probably use a couple other thigns too to consist of the main foods. Ive found scallops can get freezer burned easier then other foods though at least IME


I feed krill,shrimp,scallop, silverside and the "occasional" convict or molly.


----------

